# bipole installation help needed



## piyush (Jan 4, 2013)

I am having wharf dia10 dfs as my rear surround
My seating is backed against the wall .i have installed the speaker on the rear wall ...
The prob is while in action the speaker gives a little shrill which is very disturbing. initially I thought that there may be problem with speaker but when I un mount these the shrill disappears .on suggestion of some mod I put an insulation foam between wall and speaker but the problem.still persists..
plz advice on how to eliminate this prob..


----------



## JayJedi (Feb 16, 2014)

It could be that you have aluminum/Metallic studs and the're resonating? Try relocating them on the wall or mount them on stands?


----------



## tba (Jun 10, 2013)

Piyush,

If your seats are against the wall, the back surrounds are useless. If you cannot move forward your couch (ca 1 m from the back wall) try to move the speakers(close to the surround speakers) at couch position and fire them to the back wall (not to the listening position) so you can hear the reflections from the back wall. And turn their volume low enough to be not able to localize them.
tba


----------



## piyush (Jan 4, 2013)

How to put bipoles on stand??


----------



## tba (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah, right. You said they are bi-pole, I took a look and they are di-pole, meaning each face is in opposite polarity so they create a diffuse sound and have a null in front. Normally they are not suited for back surround but for surround. Each should have an inscription as left and right so respect it.
Which speakers are you using for surround?
tba


----------



## piyush (Jan 4, 2013)

i am using 5.1 system
people please help ..now both of them starts giving the same sound


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

because of your seat against the back wall my first thought is try them in the corners firing along each wall. now it may sound like YUCK. but it may be perfect. other then that try the side wall 2-3feet forward of the rear wall


----------

